# March 2012 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to March's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, copperarabian!*

copperarabian (10 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DarkMoon17 (10 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tappy4me (9 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kfryman (9 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

JKhoi (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

inareverie85 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Aluyasha (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettaboyshiva (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Karebear13 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hallyx (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

miish (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Pewmew (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Zappity (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

ZergyMonster (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettasusa (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BarleyBear (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaMommy531rip (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newarkhiphop (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

betta lover1507 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Alienchick017 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaHeart (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

sparkyjoe (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettas Rule (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

callistra (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettalover2033 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

fishman12 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

GreyCheyenne (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

morla (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BeautifulBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

nel3 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bananafish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sena Hansler (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Flexxoo (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Pataflafla (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kmcclasky (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettalover2000 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Fabian (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

FishyFishy89 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tobythefish (0 votes)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats to Copperarabian... again lol. What is that 3? 4? In a row? 

Awesome I got 9 votes! 

Congrats to everyone, the pictures are all really good.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful photos everyone  Congrats to copperarabian again lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, Copper! Nice pics, everyone.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Those are some cool picture's of the plakat's."beautiful"


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Congrats to Copperarabian... again lol. What is that 3? 4? In a row?
> 
> Awesome I got 9 votes!
> 
> Congrats to everyone, the pictures are all really good.


Thankyou  And don't forget to congratulate darkmoon too, she also won 

After next month I'm not going to do the contest anymore


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh yeah me forgot lol. And Congrats to Darkmoon for tying for first!

I wish luck to everyone in next months contest.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I hate how clarity of pictures change when I moved them from one computer to another via USB >< all well xD


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Someone voted for mine! Yay! First time I've gotten a vote.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Drazzle thanks you for your votes.

But Betta are such a visual experience that I'm surprised, and somewhat disappointed, to see that only 81 people took the time to vote.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the photos ^^ Maybe if I borrow my BF's phone, which has an AWESOME camera better than most CAMERAS xDDD


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

a tip for photographers: make sure the glass/plastic of your tank is completely clean before taking pictures! I noticed some cat slime/snot on many of my pics so I washed the outside of the tank :lol:

also algae on the inside can make you pictures blurry in spots.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

very true. And try not bumping the tank if your camera auto-adjusts...it'll focus on movement, and sometimes not the one you want focused on!!! :lol:


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great tips!


----------

